# 4th week Test-Deca-Dbol



## SJ69 (May 23, 2005)

Just started week 4  -->Test E 500mg, Deca 300mg, Dbol 30mg
Some small gains, not what I was expecting with the dbol kick.
Put on about 8 pounds and increased bench by about 15 pounds.
Keeping Cals over 3500.
For a few days my nipples have been sensitive and I noticed a couple bumps on the aureole.  I thought I was just being paranoid, but yesterday my wife was grabbing my nipples all day, when I asked her what's up with that? (I never liked that kind of stuff, my nips are always sensitive) She said "your nipples have been hard all day long!!"  Damn.
So I hit the Nolva at 80mg yesterday and 60 mg today.
My left nipple still hurts, but there is no itching or puffiness.
Just very sensitive, even when my shirt rubs it.
The nolva is from IBE, everone says nolva tastes like shit, this just tastes like pure grain.
Any thoughts?
I stopped the dbol.
When should I notice help from the nolva?


----------



## Pirate! (May 23, 2005)

I would use 100 mg/day until the symptoms go away, then use 20 mg/day. My right nip is permanently "perky" compared to my left. The pain will leave, but growth is permanent.


----------



## gococksDJS (May 23, 2005)

I got a little gyno in my left nip from my last cycle, but it's hardly noticeable unless you study my nipples. For future cycles im going to run nolva throughout rather than just use it when gyno signs show up.


----------



## Mudge (May 23, 2005)

Anti aromatase IMO is better than nolvadex through a cycle.


----------



## gococksDJS (May 23, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Anti aromatase IMO is better than nolvadex through a cycle.


 I was running adex .5mg EOD during my cycle until I had blood work done and my doctor told me to drop it. I started getting gyno symptoms about 2 weeks after dropping the adex, so after that I decided to just run nolva. My HDL was terribly low according to my doctor, so thats why I took his advise, but im planning on trying out letro for my next cycle.


----------



## SJ69 (May 23, 2005)

Thanx guys I'll run the Nolva at 100mg ed until the symptoms go away (Hopefully soon)
Already planning on using arimadex next cycle.
I was considering dropping dowm to 375mg Test and 200 Deca.
I'm really surprised, I thought my doses were already low?
Are you guys pretty sure its from the Test and dbol and not the measly 300mg Deca?


----------



## musclepump (May 23, 2005)

Any other AI better or equal to Arimidex?


----------



## brogers (May 23, 2005)

Running Nolvadex on cycle would be more cholesterol friendly than Armidex wouldn't it?

I do understand it is harsh on the liver, however.


----------

